# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Android-зловред в КНР распространяется через фальшивые базовые станции

## Tcinet

В Китае зафиксирована новая волна атак с использованием Android-трояна Swearing. Его название происходит от английского swear – «ругаться» и было дано исследователями, обнаружившими в коде зловреда обилие бранной лексики. Сам по себе троян не является новым, более того, китайские власти ранее объявляли о том, что его создатели и распространители были арестованы. Однако радость по этому поводу явно оказалась преждевременной. Специалисты компании Check Point сообщают о новых атаках Swearing. Они примечательны, прежде всего, способом распространения зловреда. Ссылки на него рассылаются пользователям в SMS-сообщениях, отправленных с фальшивых базовых станций. Таким образом, для получателей сообщения выглядят легитимной информацией, распространяемой ведущими китайскими сотовыми компаниями – China Telecom и China Unicom.

Swearing похищает данные банковских карт, а также позволяет киберпреступникам обходить процедуру двухфакторной идентификации, перехватывая и подменяя SMS-сообщения. Кроме того, интересно, что связь с организаторами атаки зловред поддерживает не через командные серверы, а также отправляя им информацию в виде SMS. Судя по всему, нынешние атаки – первый случай, когда для распространения зловреда используются фальшивые базовые станции.

----------

